# Hardcore Camping and Road advice



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are any of you mad enough like us to be out and about in your MH? Michelle and I have been on tour in the south of the UK since Dec 21. Somehow we have avoided the snow until now. We are currently on a lovely CL near Salcombe in Devon. Spent a lovely wild camp near the beach near Slapton Sands last night the stars were so bright I just stared until hyperthermia set in (about 20 seconds).

I think we might struggle to get out of here but who cares? Plenty of food and drink and warm as toast. However at some point soon we need to head north to Illfracombe, probably on Friday or Saturday. Our connections rubbish so its not easy to plan the best route (My maps rubbish as well) so some local knowledge would be appreciated. Whats the safest and fastest route from Salcombe to Illfracombe and what do you reckon the best day to go will be?

If your out there in the MH hope your having as good a time a us!

Cheers
BArry


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

No help with Devon I'm afraid but don't try coming back to Richmond, N Yorkshire in the next 10 days
Paul The Weatherman just been on more snow and winds causing drifting!!
Keep warm and await local Devon knowledge


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Barry,

You are brave!!! Slapton is a lovely spot tho'. I seem to remember a really good trad pub there. Log-fire, good food, real-ale etc. Think its called The Tower. Have you been down to the memorial to all those poor souls who lost their lives off the coast of Slapton in the D-Day practise run?

As far as getting to Ilfracombe is concerned you either have to go East to Exeter and up the A377 or West to Plymouth and up the A386. Both of those roads are good but of course you will be going over high ground and therefore likely to have problems if the snow continues. Here on the Isle of Wight where we hardly ever have snow, life has pretty much ground to a halt due to the heaviest falls in years. Last night I had to abandon my Merc Sprinter van (I work for DHL) and walk home. Took me two and a half hours!!!

Stay safe and enjoy the rest of your break,

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Barry (again),

I should have added that I have looked at the Met Office web site and at the mo they are forecasting Sunny tomorrow(Thurs) and no snow but further snow showers on Friday. Its going to remain very cold right through to after the weekend.

Caulkhead


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
Just had another Barry visit in their camper on their way south. Two inches of snow last night looked like it might delay them. But by midday it had almost gone and they were able to keep heading south.

From the tropic of Normandy 2c and snow gone.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> You are brave!!! Slapton is a lovely spot tho'. I seem to remember a really good trad pub there. Log-fire, good food, real-ale etc. Think its called The Tower. Have you been down to the memorial to all those poor souls who lost their lives off the coast of Slapton in the D-Day practise run?
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for the advice. We were on the IOW for Christmas for a week as you probably know so looks like we left at the right time.

We camped right next to the memorial last night! We were given a wild spot just near by but couldnt get in so as the car park was completely empty next to the memorial and I really didnt want to drive anymore (my knee had just given up and refused to work anymore!) we bought a ticket and spent the night even though officially it says no overnighting.










Nobody bothered us but as we were packing away early this morning a chap came over for a chat who I think was some sort of local official or neighbourhood watch person and told us that your not really supposed to overnight there. He was very pleasant though and we chatted for a while. I guess they are concerned that they may get desended upon by gypsies or hords of vans if they dont enforce the rule. I got the impression that they tolerate the odd van for one night but no longer.

Its a shame they arent more spots down here that are like this as we are used to finding them in the North of England and Scotland but I guess if they didnt enforce the rule in the summer it would be jam packed with motorhomes!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We live in Mid-Devon and at the moment your chances of getting there today are zero.

The best way is to go back to the A38 and turn towards Exeter, follow the A38 round untilit joins the M5 then travel up the M5 to Junction 27 (North Devon Link Road - A361).

Go all the way up to Barnstaple then follow the coastal signs to Ilfracombe, this will take you past RM Chivenor to Braunton then to Ilfracombe but it does go over some high ground and steep hills.

At the present the N Devon link road has been closed (not sure for how long) and roads in N Devon will be badly hit by snow.

Forecast for tonight is for heavy frost (-6C) so conditions tomorrow morning will be poor.

Send me a PM if you wish and I will give you my contact number and then check traffic for you before you set off. At present the police are saying essential journeys only.

If you are clear of snow you are lucky - Devon rarely has it but this time we have been hit with a real dump.

Dave
Dave


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

PM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone

I reckon we will stay put for at least tonight and tomorrow night. I dont want to potentially cause problems for ourselves and others just for a holiday but at the same time Mrs D is really looking forward to her return trip to Illfracombe. Its a long long way for us to come back from Teesdale if we dont get there. We are supposed to be back home by wednesday and wanted to spend three nights in the area so Saturday is the latest I would like to go allowing a couple of days to get home. However we may not get home anyway. Do I care? Nope!!

BD


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Just heard on the local news that the A361, North Devon Link Road has now reopened and is very quiet tonight, not that I'd suggest that you move now!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Just heard on the local news that the A361, North Devon Link Road has now reopened and is very quiet tonight, not that I'd suggest that you move now!


Thankyou for that. Im not sure it would be wise to go just now. Mrs D made a lovely Chilli washed down with far too much beer.

Still a bit of exploring to do here just yet and its lovely so will only move when we think its right to do so.

Just had a couple of txts from home saying not to bother attempting to come back for at least 2 weeks. Either the snows really bad in the N York Dales or they just dont like us very much.

Regards
BD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

barryd said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on the local news that the A361, North Devon Link Road has now reopened and is very quiet tonight, not that I'd suggest that you move now!
> ...


And we are wanting to come to where you are, but haven't left home due to the roads etc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Briarose said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > MrsW said:
> ...


Thats a shame but if you do make it I would recommend the stretch from Dartmouth to Salcombe (thanks to Dipsticks) We are on a CL called 
Ilton Castle Farm which is a couple of miles from Salcombe and is lovely. 
MS W A WAKEHAM
Ilton Castle Farm
Malborough
Kingsbridge
TQ7 3DA
England
Telephone: 01548 842379

There is a distant sea view and its hard (ish) standing so even though there is snow here we had no problem getting up to the clearly marked and well spaced pitches. Last mile is single track but ok (except in the snow but we got there at 5mph)

Dont miss Dartmouth, Slapton Sands and Salcombe.

Simply superb around here.

Hope you get here soon.

Barry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

barryd said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Thanks Barry we had hoped to get away, breaking the journey somewhere in Glouc and then on to Devon and Cornwall, this is in favour of heading off abroad as the weather there doesn't seem that much better than here, so we may as well have 'tinternet' and TV etc for the dark evenings, and save on the tunnel fares, we thought a couple of weeks there then maybe home for a week, then Scotland for another two weeks.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Current forecasts state:

Thurs - Dry/Sunny but cold high ice risk (up to -8)

Fri - Snow/Sleet 

Sat - Snow

Sun - Blizzard

It does seem to change every 5 minutes though - and only one 'honest' forecaster has said, that it is on the limits of forecasting - which is tech terms for 'We have no idea what is going to happen, so chill out and enjoy!'

Easiet route would be via Exeter, and north devon link. They have been hit quite hard, and forecast is hard for that area.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone again.

Will keep an eye out but we have noticed that the only accurate forecasting seems to be 12-24 hours.

Briarose. We were going to go to the Algarve for Christmas but as this break is only 3 weeks it didnt seem like long enough really to justify it and I think your right the weathers not been great whereas we have been blessed with sunshine nearly everywhere we have been this Christmas (V cold though) having the internet has been great as well which is always a problem abroad. Its not been expensive either. Apart from the odd wild camp we have mainly used the CL network. This one is £7.50 per night but we did have one that was £6 including EHU!!! One in the New Forest for New Year was £15 per night which was the C&CC not the CC and I thought it was a rip off but there you go.

If you thinking of Scotland I can highly recommend the Isle of Arran which has been a second home to us for the past 17 years. Its not to far up either and although there is a ferry cost you will save on camping fees as you can pretty much wild camp all over the place with no problems.

The Salcombe CL this morning


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Lovely picture....if I were you'd I'd stay put that appears to be the only place in the country that you can see green fields!!! 

Hope you are staying warm!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovely picture! We have far more snow here in mid-Devon!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, since the Met Office moved to Exeter a few years ago from Bracknell the forecasts for the local area seem to be less accurate!

On Tuesday they were saying on the web site until 9.00pm that there would be no snow for Exeter till Wednesday afternoon - even though it was snowing at the time and had been for 4 hours!

The building at Exeter is superb but it is POSSIBLE that they have not got the ability to look out of the window :lol: :lol:

So treat with caution, Exeter tends to "hang on" to the weather that is present in the morning - perhaps because it sites in a bowl between various hills - you will need to be particularly careful as you descend Haldon Hill where the A38 descends towards Exeter - it can be a major problem and has trapped people due to snow and ice;

http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/galleries/Snow-Chaos-Haldon-Hill-gallery-677456-detail/gallery.html

take care descending it (there is also a permanent speed camera at the bottom on the left side :lol: ).

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

I have been on the road today and saw just one other motorhome. We travelled from Derbyshire/Leicester border to Chesterfield to view a house and then on to Boroughbridge. It was quite icy in the housing estate!

I always travel with full fresh water tanks - just aswell as the filling point here is frozen solid. I also make sure the loo casette is empty, just in case I ended up sleeping in Tesco car park or something. Plenty of food in, milk and bread etc.

Topped up the waster fluid etc and must say I had the easiest journey today on the motorway - the roads are so quiet.

Here is a pic of the van earlier.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Having consulted the web, info from you guys and ringing around 4 CL's and sites near Ilfracombe who told us not to bother we have decided to stay in Southern and Western Devon. We are certainly staying at least one more night in Salcombe as its heavenly. The Lady in the Ti at Salcombe put Michelle off anyway by telling her it wont be like you remember it when you were 5. Its quite big now (not out cup of tea then).

Been all over on the bike today, had a lovely lunch at Hope Cove and ended up back in Salcombe before getting back to the van just now where we had our first Crash! Well I say crash. We managed to negotiate loads of little icy lanes no problem and then fell off at the CL just yards from the van. We got up laughing and I think we got away with it, nobody saw us (we think). I cant believe we have been all over Europe on that little bike, up the Alps, around the italian lakes and even posing around the harbor in St Tropez without incident and we fall off on a CL in Devon! Luckily we had that much padding on keeping warm we never felt a thing.

The sunshine today is glorious.

Salcombe


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooops! Just glad you weren't hurt!

I think you have made a very wise decision. The roads are very cold and icy here in mid-Devon. Salcombe looks just lovely!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Ooops! Just glad you weren't hurt!
> 
> I think you have made a very wise decision. The roads are very cold and icy here in mid-Devon. Salcombe looks just lovely!


Mrs D reckons she has a bruise on her hip but shes skinny whereas I am the opposite!

The plan now is to move tomorrow to Newton Ferrers / Wembury, Rame Head near Plymouth and then Looe in Cornwall. I guess then we should think about trying to go home before we drive of the end of England.

Its been a real adventure and we are enjoying it as much as our Europe trip in the summer, it just takes longer to put seventeen layers of clothes on. I can understand why people full time and at least I now know that you dont necessarily need to head for the sun to have a great time if your on hols or full timing.

BD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Barry thanks for all the updates and the pictures, it looks lovely and as we treated ourselves to a little Smart car just before Xmas, we can't wait to set off and explore..................I must admit from what you have posted so far it looks just as appealing as the Algarve, if not more so. Thanks also for the info on Scotland.

All we need now is a couple of good days to set off, but for now have been sitting tight and hoping for things to clear. Keep posting me the piccies and also any food recommendations etc.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Hi Barry thanks for all the updates and the pictures, it looks lovely and as we treated ourselves to a little Smart car just before Xmas, we can't wait to set off and explore..................I must admit from what you have posted so far it looks just as appealing as the Algarve, if not more so. Thanks also for the info on Scotland.
> 
> All we need now is a couple of good days to set off, but for now have been sitting tight and hoping for things to clear. Keep posting me the piccies and also any food recommendations etc.


I think those Smarts are fantastic. We test drove one a while ago as a potential run about and they seemed real fun. The bikes great fun but as you can see you take your life in your hands right now but it all adds to the fun for us and makes for more of an adventure. I would have swapped it for a Smart today though if Im honest. any more than 8 miles and your likely to end up frozen to the bike!

We ate today at the Hope and Anchor at Hope Cove and it was very nice indeed.

Will keep up the post if we dont kill ourselves Jet Skiing in the morning!

BD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Qr*



barryd said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Barry thanks for all the updates and the pictures, it looks lovely and as we treated ourselves to a little Smart car just before Xmas, we can't wait to set off and explore..................I must admit from what you have posted so far it looks just as appealing as the Algarve, if not more so. Thanks also for the info on Scotland.
> ...


Brill thanks, I have just said to Hubby I am going to start and get the MH ready tomorrow whatever LOL................well we live in hopes hey.

Yes the Smart is good fun and I love driving it, we have electric bikes but too chilly at this time of year lol.

Enjoy the jetskies ROFL that really tittled me LOL.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If you do get to Newton Ferrers, do go to Rogers Tearoom! (I think it is still called that). It does the most fabulous food. It is run by a guy who used to have a tearoom on the quay in Exeter and his cooking is so good we drove all the way down with the MH for a weekend so we could sample his food again! His scones are to die for, and the sandwiches are delicious!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well more snow here, so another day stuck in....................I am getting a bit sick of it now, as for us the time is tick tick ticking by until we have the shop to get ready for the forthcoming season again :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Im not trying to rub it in or anything but we did have another lovely bright sunny day today.

Having filled up every container we could lay our hands on from the farmers kitchen sink (no taps working anywhere anymore outside) we set off to Newton Ferrers. Another lovely place but so very quiet. I reckon a lot of the houses are second homes as they all just looked empty. The whole place felt like it had lost its sole somehow but it is very pretty.

We found a good place to park the van on the roadside near the harbour and spend an hour or two seeing the area on the bike. We were going to stop the night but as we had seen everything decided to move on and try and find Rame Head which was recommended.

The Sat nav went mental in Plymouth. One minute its 30 miles the next 15 and then 25! Took ages to get through and then it really went bad. Sat nav took us down ever narrower roads and despite pulling over and trying to find an alternative we still got stuck. Eventually we rounded a corner on a hill on a road about an inch wider than the van and couldn't get up or round as it was frozen and we started to slip. Only option was to reverse over a mile before I could turn around!

No Motorhome adventure would be complete without this happening. It seems that you have to have a day like this to keep you on your toes.

We headed for Looe in Cornwall and gave up on Rame Head and are now on yet another cracking little CL although when we were a mile away I suspected the Sat nav was once again trying to put one over on us and I refused to turn left down the single track road covered in ice and snow. After a while of sitting there guessing which way to commit ourselves to a probably dead end iced up goat track, the CL owner happened to drive by and with a cheary follow me we found it no bother (completely the other direction from the sat nav!)

Newton Ferrers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont know if anyones still reading this but it seems to have turned into a daily routine

Went all over today but it got very very cold on the bike which was made worse by getting back to the van and having to tackle getting water. None of the CL taps had been working but the CL owner got one going on the back of his house which meant walking quite a distance and filling a 20litre container and then dragging it back to the van to fill up the tanks. Took ages and we were completely frozen stiff at the end of it all. Nice and warm now and I reckon the bars about to open!

Biker Chick at Looe Cornwall










Polperro










Snow Dogs!


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds like your having an excellent time,

Yes I have been watching this topic for a while, we visited Dartmouth area a couple of years ago and we are returning with the MH in the spring.

We stayed at Looe this summer but missed Polperro, must be sure to visit there on our next trip, looks lovely!

Salcombe is one of our favourite places so is great to know of a local cl!

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Barry yes I am still following the topic everyday, I was hoping that we might have been down there by now, but the roads still aren't good up here or anywhere I guess, when is this cold spell going to break ? I will be noting down all your recommendations, Polperro looks lovely too, oh where is it that they film Doc Martin it is one the tip of my tongue.

How much longer are you down there ?


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Port Isaac


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ian-rapido said:


> Port Isaac


Thanks thats it LOL


----------

